# Smooch Poll



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I couldn't pick - I like smooching BOTH!!! Of course, there are days that I DO NOT feel like smooching the hubby, but I never feel that way about Sawyer.....


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm now thinking I should've worded the poll: Who do you kiss more? Golden or Spouse. My Golden would still win in this poll too!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I'm now thinking I should've worded the poll: Who do you kiss more? Golden or Spouse. My Golden would still win in this poll too!


I changed it for you.........


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I used to enjoy smooching both equally but last week Toby suddenly started trying to feast on other dogs' "tasty" treats that irresponsible bums didn't scoop. :yuck: So now I only smooch the DH....


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

That is so funny Dallas Gold! 



Dallas Gold said:


> I used to enjoy smooching both equally but last week Toby suddenly started trying to feast on other dogs' "tasty" treats that irresponsible bums didn't scoop. :yuck: So now I only smooch the DH....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've got 3 Golden boys so definitely the Goldens!!!


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

I kiss the top of her head .... and she likes a forehead to forehead touch too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The results say a lot y'all.........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Holy Cow*

Holy Cow!!!

I think we might need a marriage counselor on this forum!

I think I kiss Ken and the dogs equally.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maybe the question should be limited to kisses on the lips or tongue action?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG! Too funny! Golden wins again in my house! LOL!:new (13):




Dallas Gold said:


> Maybe the question should be limited to kisses on the lips or tongue action?


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> OMG! Too funny! Golden wins again in my house! LOL!:new (13):


 My Toy Fox Terrier Rocky loves to slip that tongue in your mouth whenever he can! I know, GROSS!!!! The Goldens are pretty good about keeping their tongues outside of our mouths!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

DH will tell anyone that I definitely kiss the dog more than him! He actually complains about this a lot.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Smooch the pupper much more than Hubby. Heck, how can you not? Their heads are so silky and soft...and accessible. Hubby's head isn't that soft or accessible. 
& Hubby will tell you I love Ike more than I love him.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Smooch the pupper much more than Hubby. Heck, how can you not? Their heads are so silky and soft...and accessible. Hubby's head isn't that soft or accessible.
> & Hubby will tell you I love Ike more than I love him.


Thats funny Paula I think my wife and I will admit our critters get more smooch time from us than we give each other


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Unfair question. I am single. So there is no choice!


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

Zipper hates being kissed on the face. If you even move in toward him to be face to face he backs up. However, he does love to give kisses. Wheres the "my golden gives more kisses then my spouse" option


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Have a boyfriend? girlfriend? fish? hahaha--just kidding on that last one! Feel free to slip in something other than "spouse"...but it should be human-ok? LOL!



Door said:


> Unfair question. I am single. So there is no choice!


----------

